# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  HP Desktop SFF P4 4GB DDR2 80GB Win7

## DJman

HP Compaq dc7600 Small Factor
Pentium 4 520-775lga
4GB ram-ddr2 533Mhz (Memtest OK)
80Gb Sata 100%Sentintel
vga-serial-parallel
6x usb2(πισω)+2usb μπρος
Win7 (no cd key) home basic 32bit
Dvd IDE (καποια dvd δεν τα διαβαζει ορισμενες φορες)
1x pciex  x16 low
1x pciex x1 low
2x pci low
2x sata
rj45
2x ps2
Εισοδος MIC-Εξοδος Ακουστικων(Μπρος και πισω)
Ενσωματωμενο Ηχειο












Εγινε αλλαγη παστας-Γενικος καθρισμος
Για χρηση word,ιντερνετ και δουλιες γραφειου ειναι μια χαρα

Αθηνα 
Τιμη:40Ευρω 
Κανω και αποστολες με αντικαταβολη ΕΛΤΑ

----------

